
Students 'Given Dose Equivalent to 300 Coffees' in Botched Test - bootload
https://www.theguardian.com/uk-news/2017/jan/25/students-caffeine-newcastle-crown-court-northumbria
======
gus_massa
For comparison, 30g of sugar (1 oz) are 4 or 5 sugar sachets. You don't put 5
sugar sachets in a cup, because it's too much. You don't put the equivalent of
5 sugar sachets of instant coffee in a cup, because it's too much!You don't
put the equivalent of 5 sugar sachets of pure caffeine in a cup, because it's
too much!!

------
bootload
_" The calculation had been done on a mobile phone, with the decimal point in
the wrong place, and there was no risk assessment."_

Sloppy. Calculation and dosage are points where mistakes are made.

 _" The students had volunteered to take part in a test in March 2015 aimed at
measuring the effect of caffeine on exercise. They were given 30g of caffeine
instead of 0.3g,"_

Drug enhanced performance testing?

